# Copper deficiency?



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I posted earlier and when I was looking at the picture I noticed the red doe's tail looked different. Comparing it to other posts it looks fish tailed. I've been reading all about bolusing and drenching but have a question. Do I have to know her exact weight and should I bolus the other doe too? And until I get the copasure is there anything I can do to help? She is getting manna pro goat minerals and is actually the one I see eating them.

Also this may be stupid, but do I just stck the balling gun down her throat and push the trigger or is there something else I should keep in mind?


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Ok, I cropped some pictures this morning and here is the tail of the doe in question. Sorry about the fuzziness but they are crops from a much larger picture.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Copasure is pretty safe. Are they large goats? You can either split a capsule in half of 3rds depending on what type/size goats they are. You can either use a bolus gun or a drenching gun and the attachment they include in the copasure container. It's pretty easy. I would say that looks like a copper deficiency.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Copasure is pretty safe. Are they large goats? You can either split a capsule in half of 3rds depending on what type/size goats they are. You can either use a bolus gun or a drenching gun and the attachment they include in the copasure container. It's pretty easy. I would say that looks like a copper deficiency.


 I agree...

Yes... she is copper deficient .....

I wouldn't treat your other goat... unless she is showing signs...you don't want to over dose....


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you both. You are talking about the 12.5 size right? 

Sorry, not sure if they are considered large or not. I did the weight formula: heart girth x heart girth x length divided by 300. Lily is 59 lbs and Rosie is 50. I saw somewhere that it is 10 lbs off. Is that higher or lower? So would I divide it into three or 2?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For that small I'd divide into 4. I just saw a report somewhere that said putting the rods over food is just as effective. This is good for me as I've always just mixed it in applesauce and it always seemed to work. Course my doe just sucks up the applesauce, she LOVES anything apple.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Subgoat, I get the empty gelatin capsules (you can usually find them @ health food stores) & divide up the 12.5g copasure. Then I take the homemade capsule and hide it in something they love. Make a hole in an apple wedge, or stick it between 2 slices of banana for "banana sandwiches", etc. They just swallow it right down, no balling gun required.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Sorry, I let this sit so long. I ordered the copasure 12.5. One question, if I put in inside some type of food wouldn't they chew it? I have the hardest time getting them to take any kind of treat from me. So I might end up having to use the balling gun.  I hate that I will have to do this because Rosie (her tail is in the picture :wink: ) thinks that I am a horrible person right now anyway cause I have been spraying her with fly spray every morning. I have to catch her and she won't come near me if I have food and then she runs off if I try to pet her. I thought we were making progress and now I'm going to have to put a pill in her. She's going to HATE me. :tears: 

Thank you all for your help though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have a small safe place you could leave a drag rope on her while you're working with her? If they learn that running doesn't work, they usually quit. It would have to be a place where she can't get the rope caught around anything though. When you set it up put an old peice of garden hose over the rope so she can't wrap it around her legs. then just step on the rope when you approach her so that she can't run. After a few times of not being able to get away maybe she will start facing you and being interested in what you might have for her.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, I'm no help if they won't take treats. The only one I had a problem with was our wether at first. My piggies are ridiculous about treats. 
I have heard that if the copper is in the gelatin capsule, it gets further into their system, which helps them to absorb it better. 
The first time I gave it to them, it was just sprinkled on fruit slices. I didn't know @ that point how to administer it. Even though I didn't necessarily do it correctly, it did help. I definitely saw a difference. 
With the capsule, my girls will start chewing, and at the point they realize there is something else there, they are already swallowing. They get a :shocked: look for a moment, then look to see what else I may have. 
I always give them a little piece of the treat just before, and just after the "loaded" one.  That's to make sure they don't become suspicious. :wink:

Now you made me curious about fly spray...I've never done that. We have a lot of flies, but the dragonflies & some kind of wasp creatures seem to keep the flies in check (without bothering us or the goats).


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If you're worried about the "pill thing" just give it in a treat.. and continue to gain her trust. Treats go a long way with goats! My preggo doe has been getting some Vit E squeezed into her mouth lately.. and she is getting really suspicious of me... I make sure I give her raisins right after she gets something she doesn't like. That helps. The copper has really helped my girls' coats... I re=dosed about 3 weeks ago, and I was just noticing how much softer they are... I recently got a small digital scale from harbor freight tools for about 10.00. That REALLY made it simple to get the dosage right this time! I put it into yogurt and then used a 'drenching syringe' (I think that's a 'must have'). Mine was just about 4.00 from Jeffers.
Good luck!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I got my copasure today! I haven't got a delivering device yet but will get one tonight? Not to excited about the torture but will be happy that she won't be deficient.

One last question, she is possibly pregnant. Is there anything I should be careful about concerning that. Is it safe to give them this if they are? I will possibly know at the beginning of next month? Should I wait until I know?

Thank you all so much for your help. :thumbup:


----------

